# Loading jffs2 image via NFS

## a1ien.n3t

I want loading jffs2 image via NFS.

I have

```
Kernel command line: console=ttySAC0,115200 noinitrd init=/sbin/init mini2440=5tb nfsroot=192.168.0.74:/var/tftproot/root_qtopia.jffs2 root=/dev/nfs rw rootfstype=jffs2 ip=192.168.0.11:192.168.0.74:192.168.0.1
```

But i get kernel panic. What i do wrong?

```
Starting kernel ...

...

console=ttySAC0,115200 noinitrd init=/sbin/init mini2440=5tb nfsroot=192.168.0.74:/var/tftproot/root_qtopia.jffs2 root=/dev/nfs rw rootfstype=jffs2 ip=192.168.0.11:192.168.0.74:192.168.0.1

....

JFFS2 version 2.2. (NAND) (SUMMARY)  ббL 2001-2006 Red Hat, Inc.

ROMFS MTD (C) 2007 Red Hat, Inc.

JFS: nTxBlock = 463, nTxLock = 3706

msgmni has been set to 115

....

NAND device: Manufacturer ID: 0xec, Chip ID: 0xda (Samsung NAND 256MiB 3,3V 8-bit)

Creating 4 MTD partitions on "nand":

0x000000000000-0x000000040000 : "u-boot"

uncorrectable error :

0x000000040000-0x000000060000 : "u-boot-env"

ftl_cs: FTL header not found.

0x000000060000-0x000000560000 : "kernel"

ftl_cs: FTL header not found.

0x000000560000-0x000010000000 : "root"

ftl_cs: FTL header not found.

dm9000 Ethernet Driver, V1.31

eth0: dm9000e at c48aa300,c48ac304 IRQ 51 MAC: 08:08:11:18:12:27 (chip)

....

dm9000 dm9000: eth0: link down

IP-Config: Guessing netmask 255.255.255.0

IP-Config: Complete:

     device=eth0, addr=192.168.0.11, mask=255.255.255.0, gw=192.168.0.1,

     host=192.168.0.11, domain=, nis-domain=(none),

     bootserver=192.168.0.74, rootserver=192.168.0.74, rootpath=

dm9000 dm9000: eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

VFS: Unable to mount root fs via NFS, trying floppy.

List of all partitions:

1f00             256 mtdblock0  (driver?)

1f01             128 mtdblock1  (driver?)

1f02            5120 mtdblock2  (driver?)

1f03          256640 mtdblock3  (driver?)

No filesystem could mount root, tried:  jffs2

Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(2,0)

[<c002c5b0>] (unwind_backtrace+0x0/0xf4) from [<c0392c74>] (panic+0x58/0x190)

[<c0392c74>] (panic+0x58/0x190) from [<c0008e10>] (mount_block_root+0x1e0/0x220)

[<c0008e10>] (mount_block_root+0x1e0/0x220) from [<c0008ef4>] (mount_root+0xa4/0xc8)

[<c0008ef4>] (mount_root+0xa4/0xc8) from [<c0009070>] (prepare_namespace+0x158/0x1b0)

[<c0009070>] (prepare_namespace+0x158/0x1b0) from [<c00083e8>] (kernel_init+0xdc/0x110)

[<c00083e8>] (kernel_init+0xdc/0x110) from [<c00287f8>] (kernel_thread_exit+0x0/0x8)
```

At the same time just to 192.168.0.74:/var/ tftproot loading good

```
localhost tftproot # ls 

bin etc lib mnt proc rootfs sbin sys usr www dev home linuxrc opt root root_qtopia.jffs2 sdcard tmp var
```

----------

